# North Yorkshire supplies



## don't rush me (Apr 19, 2008)

knaresborough_petshop_reptiles_birds_rabbits_parrots_fish_gerbils_mice_knarseborough_north_yorkshire

click the link above as this shop in North Yorks can provide anything for Reptiles that may help a few out that cant travel far etc... It's not my shop but would recommend it...


----------



## scotty123 (Sep 16, 2007)

your kidding right? 

the bloke in there was a right nob with me, was asking about the lizards and why he did this and that then basically said he knows best thats what hes always done so like it or lump it. i just walked out never to return. scabby livefood aswell tbh.

if you go to any rep shop in the area go here.

THE CREATURE FEATURE - HOME

its 5 mins from the one you posted and is foooooooooooooking AMZAING compared to there. they are a proper rep specialist and have DWA.

thats the shop that are incubating and selling all my CWD eggs for me.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

scotty123 said:


> THE CREATURE FEATURE - HOME


looks ok but they need to get their suitability levels sorted out.
they list an albino burm as level 2 intermediate growing to 16-23 foot.
then list an albino granite burm as level 3 experienced growing to 15-18 foot.


----------



## scotty123 (Sep 16, 2007)

reptiles-ink said:


> looks ok but they need to get their suitability levels sorted out.
> they list an albino burm as level 2 intermediate growing to 16-23 foot.
> then list an albino granite burm as level 3 experienced growing to 15-18 foot.


the website is old tbh, theres alot about it thats wrong and ive told him but hes not IT literate so would have to pass along the info to whoever made the website tyo change it for him.

he sells on his reputation not his website.

top bloke and very clued up to what hes doing.

trust me pets and gardens is not patch on creature feature.


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

don't rush me said:


> knaresborough_petshop_reptiles_birds_rabbits_parrots_fish_gerbils_mice_knarseborough_north_yorkshire
> 
> click the link above as this shop in North Yorks can provide anything for Reptiles that may help a few out that cant travel far etc... It's not my shop but would recommend it...


I went to this shop yesterday and thought it wasnt very good at all....they had 2 bearded dragons in a tank with one heat bulb set in the middle therefore giving no heat gradient and no UV provided (and they were in the dark back room with all the other reps) Oh and no thermometer checking the temps. 
All the tanks seemed dirty and I couldnt even see the snakes....I know snakes dont need extra light but as there was no natural daylight coming into what can only be described as a back-hole their tanks were constantly in pitch black darkness! I left feeling quite upset...really wanted to rescue everything in there!


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

have had bad experiences with both of the shops mentioned here. one of them was seriously bad on more than one occasion after being highly reccomended. i understnd things go wrong and its no ones fault but christ this went so wrong on so many different levels


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

dax said:


> have had bad experiences with both of the shops mentioned here. one of them was seriously bad on more than one occasion after being highly reccomended. i understnd things go wrong and its no ones fault but christ this went so wrong on so many different levels


If I would have had the cash then i would have had to have taken at least one thing home as the way they were kept just wasnt right!


----------



## pricklytree (Dec 31, 2006)

dax said:


> have had bad experiences with both of the shops mentioned here. one of them was seriously bad on more than one occasion after being highly reccomended. i understnd things go wrong and its no ones fault but christ this went so wrong on so many different levels


Did you mention to "this" shop what went wrong as it is alright saying things go wrong but if you dont put right - or give them the chance to know what was wrong or what went wrong....


----------

